# Not Happy: BBC America Acquires rights to Battlestar Galactica



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

...and this means it will be another show we can't watch in HD


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I guess the attitude was "you had your chance with Sci-Fi/SyFy". Ordinarily I would be surprised that this show would air on that channel but Jamie Bamber (Apollo) stars in it. You should hear his accent on Law & Order UK 

[Kind of like why Star Trek: THe Next Generation is there - Patrick Stewart's accent - except Jamie Bamber plays it with a straight-up American non-accent)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> ...and this means it will be another show we can't watch in HD


Didn't you watch it in HD when it was on siffy, syfy, scifi?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess we'll have to see if we can't see it in HD..things change over time.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Yeah i got a kick when I saw Apollo on L&O UK. I goolged him and it turns out Bamber is a Brit. I never would have guessed it. It was akin to seeing Hugh Laurie as house, if you remember him from the black adder days,well for me it was a surprise to hear talk in an American accent. I was equally surprised to find out that JAX from SoA (Charlie Hunam) is a Brit as well.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Too funny ... in a thread complaining about cable networks not sticking to their theme/genre, I joked that BBC America could show Battlestar Galatica and justify it because one of the actors is British.



Spoiler



BTW ... I'm still waiting for the real ending of the series - not the joke "God [in the machine] did it" ending.



-- Roger


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It seems like your beef is with DIRECTV as opposed to SyFy or BBC America.

BSG doesn't seem much in line with the current character of SyFy.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

djlong said:


> You should hear his accent on Law & Order UK


Did you appreciate James Callis' accent in his appearances on Eureka? At least in BSG, he didn't need to hide it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Battlestar-Ga...H3U2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303426294&sr=8-1
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Battlestar_Galactica/70136119?trkid=2361637#height1186


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

Battlestar Galactica - the new series - has been shown on SyFy in HD, and they have repeated the full season at least 2 times, maybe even 3 times. They have also ran a "marathon" at least once. So many options to catch it.

I am more pissed that I have to watch another season of Doctor Who in SD, another season of Top Gear in SD, and another season of Law & Order: UK in SD. Three shows that aren't (or weren't) available on any other channels.

By the way, there is a full series blu-ray box for BSG, so you could enjoy it in glorious 1080p if you have a blu-ray player.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

harsh said:


> Did you appreciate James Callis' accent in his appearances on Eureka? At least in BSG, he didn't need to hide it.


I for one did not pick up ion it. Went right over my head. I wonder if it is easier for them to do a US accent Than for an American to do A UK accent. I guess it depends on the actor.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> Yeah i got a kick when I saw Apollo on L&O UK. I goolged him and it turns out Bamber is a Brit. I never would have guessed it. It was akin to seeing Hugh Laurie as house, if you remember him from the black adder days,well for me it was a surprise to hear talk in an American accent. I was equally surprised to find out that JAX from SoA (Charlie Hunam) is a Brit as well.


You must not have ever watched any of the BSG specials on scifi, Jamie spoke with his real voice on all of them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> I for one did not pick up ion it. Went right over my head. I wonder if it is easier for them to do a US accent Than for an American to do A UK accent. I guess it depends on the actor.


Hugh Laurie has said on more than one occasion that "speaking American" is the hardest thing he's ever done. Also Jamie Bamber said he hated having to do it as well. Based on that I guess it's harder for them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Any non-natural accent is hard... some actors (on either side of the pond) do a better job of it than others.

Michelle Ryan (the short-lived Bionic Woman remake) is an example of a good British actress who was bad at an American accent and it held her back in acting. Watch her in anything else OR watch the one episode of Bionic Woman where she "faked" what was actually her natural British accent for an undercover assignment... and her acting was much improved.

Hugh Laurie is amazing in the sense that IF you had never heard his natural accent, you would not think him British... and even knowing he is a Brit, you can't see it in his performance on House so clearly he is a gifted actor who can also do accents. That is rare for any actor.

Meanwhile...

BSG on BBC America... well, it was bound to happen. Although... it actually is a better fit than Star Trek... because BSG was a part-Canadian production and was shot in Canada... so it kind of is a British production in some ways. I am pretty sure the first season (After the mini-series) aired in Canada before it aired in the US.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

notBBCAnymore

I'm looking for British shows, written by Brits, produced in Britain. Shows like "Between the Lines " (aka "Inside the Line").

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Between_the_Lines_(TV_series)


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I too miss the Old BBCA, What happened to all the great UK shows like My Family, Murder City, Mile High, I mean I could go on and on. Hell they do not even show Gavin and Stacy anymore. I was loving the inbetweeners and have not seen it on the schedule anymore. There was also the UK version of Cops, that was good I loved watching it. I think there is still the last season of Ashes to Ashes, or did I miss it?


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> You must not have ever watched any of the BSG specials on scifi, Jamie spoke with his real voice on all of them.


Yeah I only watched the shows never saw any of the specials or behind the scenes stuff.



RunnerFL said:


> Hugh Laurie has said on more than one occasion that "speaking American" is the hardest thing he's ever done. Also Jamie Bamber said he hated having to do it as well. Based on that I guess it's harder for them.


I know I can not pull off a UK accent, But I see so many of theme doing also many stars from Austrlia Like Simon Baker from The mentalist or Anthony LaPaglia and poppy Montgomery from Without a Trace. I was surprised they were not American.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_There was also the UK version of Cops, that was good I loved watching it._

Road Wars was good, but it wasn't on BBC I don't think. They used to run East Enders too.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> _There was also the UK version of Cops, that was good I loved watching it._
> 
> Road Wars was good, but it wasn't on BBC I don't think. They used to run East Enders too.


BBCA used to show alot of UK Channel 4 shows like Mile High, and Shameless thats going reaaly far back like 2003


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Any non-natural accent is hard... some actors (on either side of the pond) do a better job of it than others.


The Aussies don't seem to have nearly as much trouble as the Brits.

I'm thinking of Lucy Lawless and Yvonne Strahovski (Strzechowski).

I suspect it is easier for those of us without serious affectations to think about how to embellish as opposed to be having to think all the time about what not to do.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> Yeah I only watched the shows never saw any of the specials or behind the scenes stuff.
> 
> I know I can not pull off a UK accent, But I see so many of theme doing also many stars from Austrlia Like Simon Baker from The mentalist or Anthony LaPaglia and poppy Montgomery from Without a Trace. I was surprised they were not American.


Don't forget what's her name on Sanctuary that was on Stargate. She's not British. Now granted her accent isn't great.

I can pull off a British accent and have had people from the UK think I was from the UK before. 

I actually have a very bad habit of starting to talk to someone with the same accent they are using to speak to me.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought Lucy Lawless was a Kiwi, not an Aussie.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Runner: I have the same problem. I called it 'being a verbal chameleon'. When I'd go up to Montreal for a weekend, I'd come back speaking English with a slight French/Quebecois accent.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I thought Lucy Lawless was a Kiwi, not an Aussie.


Lucy is a Kiwi.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

djlong said:


> Runner: I have the same problem. I called it 'being a verbal chameleon'. When I'd go up to Montreal for a weekend, I'd come back speaking English with a slight French/Quebecois accent.


It gets me in trouble from time to time with people who think I'm making fun of them.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Whoa Sarah from Chuck is an Aussie. :eek2:


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Don't forget what's her name on Sanctuary that was on Stargate. She's not British. Now granted her accent isn't great.
> 
> I can pull off a British accent and have had people from the UK think I was from the UK before.
> 
> I actually have a very bad habit of starting to talk to someone with the same accent they are using to speak to me.


For the record Amanda Tapping is very British however being raised in Canada probably weakened the British accent.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

longrider said:


> For the record Amanda Tapping is very British however being raised in Canada probably weakened the British accent.


Very interesting that she'd do "Ghost Hunters Live" a few years ago without her accent then. If her British accent is real, it's really bad.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"longrider" said:


> For the record Amanda Tapping is very British however being raised in Canada probably weakened the British accent.


I thought I read that she moved to Canada while still a baby. Don't think she would have a British accent then...

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Don't forget what's her name on Sanctuary that was on Stargate. She's not British. Now granted her accent isn't great





IMDB said:


> Amanda Tapping was born in Rochford, Essex in England on August 28, 1965. She spent a short time in South Benfleet, Essex, and was relocated to Ontario, Canada, at the age of 3.


phox


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I thought I read that she moved to Canada while still a baby. Don't think she would have a British accent then...


Depends on her parents...

If you spend enough time around your parents, you keep much of the accent even if others around you aren't speaking with the same accent.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> ...and this means it will be another show we can't watch in HD


SyFy played the living sh** out of this series. No offense, but if you missed it when it was on, you must have been living under a rock....the last season finished over a year ago didnt it?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> the last season finished over a year ago didnt it?


Over 2 years, March 2009.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Now only if D* would carry BBC America HD!


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> ...and this means it will be another show we can't watch in HD


What makes you think it won't be in HD?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

He has Direct. They don't do BBC America HD.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Interesting discussion about accents. I do a fair amount of theater, professionally and community, and have performed in several shows that required me to use accents other than American (I am native-born U.S.). I learned by listening to hours and hours of native language Internet videos and news broadcasts and books on tape narrated by native-accent-speakers, then in the weeks of rehearsals and performances spoke in nothing but the accent. Confused and amused the hell out of friends, family and coworkers! I found that when I do this, even after the show's runs end, I can't get back to speaking in my normal voice for days; the brain actually gets rewired into forcing you to speak in a certain way. And when using an English accent, it helped to use the speech and slang patterns as well so I was truly speaking the way they do, not just using an affectated accent. Cheerio!


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Now only if D* would carry BBC America HD!


I have BBC America in HD on Dish, but it doesn't matter. I tried watching Doctor Who on BBC America, but got so annoyed with the bug and popups during the show, that I now wait for the DVDs and rent them through Netflix.

BSG is available on DVD and via streaming at NetFlix.

-- Roger


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

cj9788 said:


> I think there is still the last season of Ashes to Ashes, or did I miss it?


I've been wondering about that also. I thought I remembered that it was about this time of year the past couple of years when they showed the first two seasons. I knew there was one more to go and I have my timer still set up waiting for it to reappear on the schedule.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

jadebox said:


> I have BBC America in HD on Dish, but it doesn't matter. I tried watching Doctor Who on BBC America, but got so annoyed with the bug and popups during the show, that I now wait for the DVDs and rent them through Netflix.
> 
> BSG is available on DVD and via streaming at NetFlix.
> 
> -- Roger


I am so with you Roger on these annoying pop-ups about coming shows. Half the time they obscure something from the current show you need to be seeing. The bug not so much.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

seern said:


> I am so with you Roger on these annoying pop-ups about coming shows. Half the time they obscure something from the current show you need to be seeing. The bug not so much.


And how about the new twitter crap they are putting up on screen? Seems like every show I've seen lately has the #XXXX twitter name for the show like #DoctorWho, #House, #Fringe, etc.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

seern said:


> I am so with you Roger on these annoying pop-ups about coming shows. Half the time they obscure something from the current show you need to be seeing. The bug not so much.


My neighbor was excited about watching the new Doctor Who show on BBC America the other night. I told her that I like to wait for the DVDs and why. She said she never noticed the bug and popups. I'm afriad she will now that I've mentioned them to her. :-(

-- Roger


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> He has Direct. They don't do BBC America HD.


oh, didn't know that. Sounds like a personal problem. He made it sound like it was BBCA's fault but's just his choice of broadcaster. Glad I don't have Direct.


----------

